# Brush Creek Camping and Fishing



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

The campground on Brush Creek st rt 52 is opening this year under a new owner . This creek is one of the best kept secrets in Ohio . I have fished it for over 50 years and this is the first time I have ever promoted it . Brush creek has it all when it comes to fishing bass saugers big blues wipers . If u want a place to camp or fish from the bank or launch a boat call Jimmy at 937-205-7732 .


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

How is the crappie fishing in that area ? I know the river has some slabs in it but just not sure about that area. I have actually been looking at stay there this spring.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I have caught more 14 to 16 inch crappie on Brush than any other place in Ohio . Every year the structure changes due to high water which is a good thing in my opinion. The biggest draw to Brush is the unreal wildlife and scenery that comes along with the great fishing right now is great for crappie but the sauger fishing is unreal up the creek right now it is one of the best kept secrets in Ohio .


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

C J Hughes said:


> I have caught more 14 to 16 inch crappie on Brush than any other place in Ohio . Every year the structure changes due to high water which is a good thing in my opinion. The biggest draw to Brush is the unreal wildlife and scenery that comes along with the great fishing right now is great for crappie but the sauger fishing is unreal up the creek right now it is one of the best kept secrets in Ohio .


Thanks that sounds awesome . I will definitely be down this year and give it a shot.


----------



## Bearcat (Oct 20, 2009)

Is Brush Creek navigable by boat or is it shallow for wading?


----------



## Thompy04 (Jan 26, 2013)

VERY navigable by boat. You’d be surprised how deep that creek is.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

What happened to Roger? I think that was his name. I've had some good days in there and some tough days. Guess that's fishing.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Brush is real deep there r spots up the creek that r 30 ft deep . The boat ramp was sold to Jimmy January 1st don’t know why .


----------



## Bearcat (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, might have to make a trip for the crappies


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't be surprised to catch a big Muskie,,,,


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

is there a website, or a way to get more info on this? im always looking for new places to stay when i go to the river


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.adamscountytravel.org/boating.html


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

How far up rhe creek is it fishable by boat, before it gets to more of a canoe/kayak area?


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Mr. Basskisser said:


> How far up rhe creek is it fishable by boat, before it gets to more of a canoe/kayak area?


Sorry for the late reply . The creek is deep for miles BUT it is no wake for safety sake a lot of sharp turns and such heck of a ky bass creek . Jimmy has a 30 ft camper that he is renting out right on the creek .


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

C J Hughes said:


> Sorry for the late reply . The creek is deep for miles BUT it is no wake for safety sake a lot of sharp turns and such heck of a ky bass creek . Jimmy has a 30 ft camper that he is renting out right on the creek .


Thanks, I think we might give ot a try in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Bessie Strom (Jul 10, 2018)

will have to visit that place for crappie fishing, i love crappies they are my fav, how much does it cost to camp there?


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

How long after a blowout does it take for the water to clear enough to fish?

Thanks.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Depends...Brush creek drains a lot of territory. I heard from a friend that the ramp was closed.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

kycreek said:


> Depends...Brush creek drains a lot of territory. I heard from a friend that the ramp was closed.


Im suprised they would close it this early.
Waterfowl season and all.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Does Jimmy have the ramp at the mouth or the one upstream?


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone know how to get ahold of the new owner. Drove by there today and it appears once again a winter time useable ramp is completely shut down for the winter. Nothing irritates me more than when a govt ramp paid for by the ppl is closed late fall till spring. It’s really screwed up fishing in my area. We used to have three very nice ramps in our area useable all winter. White oak, eagle creek, now the third to pull this BS, brush creek. I’ve called and raised wholly hell about this with the core of engineeers and they basically said they have to cater to those that lease the ramps because they don’t have the tax dollar funding to have it cleaned all winter so they let them close them. The lady at Eagle Creek and I had it out pretty bad the first season she took over. I paid for her yearly bs boat ramp permit and she closed it in October. I mean wth we aren’t pleasure boaters. My dislike for her attitude is real. 

Anyways, does anyone know how to contact the new owners of brush??


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

No funding. Big suprise.

Is the ramp in Rome in service?


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

I sent you his number.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

catcrazed said:


> Anyone know how to get ahold of the new owner. Drove by there today and it appears once again a winter time useable ramp is completely shut down for the winter. Nothing irritates me more than when a govt ramp paid for by the ppl is closed late fall till spring. It’s really screwed up fishing in my area. We used to have three very nice ramps in our area useable all winter. White oak, eagle creek, now the third to pull this BS, brush creek. I’ve called and raised wholly hell about this with the core of engineeers and they basically said they have to cater to those that lease the ramps because they don’t have the tax dollar funding to have it cleaned all winter so they let them close them. The lady at Eagle Creek and I had it out pretty bad the first season she took over. I paid for her yearly bs boat ramp permit and she closed it in October. I mean wth we aren’t pleasure boaters. My dislike for her attitude is real.
> 
> Anyways, does anyone know how to contact the new owners of brush??



I feel your pain on that. One of my local ramps, and the lot, is often covered in 3 ft of mud until june or july. The nicest local ramp collects very large logs and you can watch City workers drive by and ignore them every morning. 
The best cared for is a tiny DNR ramp that the DNR barely uses and I strongly suspect that there is a neighbor sneaking down there at night and cleaning that one with his own equipment. --Likely risking a large fine if he is caught. 

And then there is a local lake, the ramp at the state park end attracts geese. These geese leave piles that are ignored by the park maintenance workers for a week of more at a time. How freaking hard is it to drag a small pump down there and take 15 mins to wash it off a couple times a week? Geez.

As with "fishing access" at the dams and such, I get the feeling that no one who actually fishes has any input in the construction or maintenance.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

There are a lot of ramps around me, but I have no idea what their winter policy is. I know the ramp on Wheeling Island closes for the winter, I think they open in March. They do a pretty good job of keeping the ramp clean and accessible throughout the year though. I couldn't tell you what goes on with the ramps in Steubenville, Mingo, Powhatan, Rayland, Bellaire, etc. though.


----------

